# Reset "Service Now" Indicator



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

Step 1) Using your left hand, press and hold the "0.0" button, located at the bottom right of your instrument cluster
Step 2) While holding the "0.0" button, using your right hand, insert your key into the ignition and turn it to the on position (w/o starting the engine)
Step 3) Let go of the "0.0" button
Step 4) While it still says "Service Now", press the "M" button on the bottom left side of the instrument panel.
That's it!!
Saw this on JettaMKV.com I just did it and I know you want to do it.....


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks, this comes very handy for those of us who don't like going to the dealerships.








This is also posted on the MkV Golf/Jetta DIY section.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

*Re: (Aguilar)*

Added to FAQ/DIY http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_Thanks, this comes very handy for those of us who don't like going to the dealerships.








This is also posted on the MkV Golf/Jetta DIY section.



It's all in your Owner's Manual. The Owner's Manual is that Big Black Book, (BBB), located in the glovebox.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: (raceware)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raceware* »_
It's all in your Owner's Manual. The Owner's Manual is that Big Black Book, (BBB), located in the glovebox.









Who bother reading those anymore? 
Just create a new thread and read through a few replies saying "USE THE SEARCH!!1!





















" and halfway through the page someone will give you the answer.


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (Aguilar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aguilar* »_
Who bother reading those anymore? 
Just create a new thread and read through a few replies saying "USE THE SEARCH!!1!





















" and halfway through the page someone will give you the answer.












I forgot people don't read the BBB because it's not written in Ebonics...


----------



## vdub8597 (Jun 3, 2005)

*Re: (raceware)*


_Quote, originally posted by *raceware* »_

I forgot people don't read the BBB because it's not written in Ebonics...


----------



## raceware (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (vdub8597)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub8597* »_










SHAME on you !


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: (vdub8597)*

"Manually shifting an AT is like jerking off to the swimsuit section in the Kmart catalog." - still gets you off though.


----------



## b00stin_02917 (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: (mwwVW)*

awsome after 2 months of this damn message on and me being lazy this is excatly what i needed.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (b00stin_02917)*


----------



## Sheetsofrage (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (cerny76)*

Great tip! Even though I paid 130 pounds ($260 USD) for the dealer to perform the 5000 mile service (aka oil change) they didn't reset the service now reminder. This method works!


----------



## peculiarself (Feb 10, 2008)

*Re: (mwwVW)*

LOL


----------



## MK4 Getta (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (cerny76)*

so, does this also work with the multi function steering wheel. i brought it to a shop and they told me i need a vag to do it.....


----------



## shue333 (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (MK4 Getta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK4 Getta* »_so, does this also work with the multi function steering wheel. i brought it to a shop and they told me i need a vag to do it.....

i thought all GTI's and GLI's had multifunctioning steering wheels


----------



## MK4 Getta (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (shue333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shue333* »_
i thought all GTI's and GLI's had multifunctioning steering wheels

i think so too, but there are more MKVs then GLIs and GTIs. I am trying to figure out if this works on the GLIs.....screw it. I am going to try it now...


----------



## MK4 Getta (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (MK4 Getta)*

it worked! yay!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## tapout1 (Feb 28, 2008)

Yeees! It worked! Hahaha


----------



## chudzikb (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: (tapout1)*

How do you do it with vagcom? Has to be easier? I would hope...


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: (chudzikb)*

this way is very easy....


----------



## syntrix (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: (chudzikb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chudzikb* »_How do you do it with vagcom? Has to be easier? I would hope...

SRI function.
ALso, this is not 2.0T specific, and IIRC it's already in the MKV faq. Yawn.


----------



## magilson (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: (syntrix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syntrix* »_
SRI function.
ALso, this is not 2.0T specific, and IIRC it's already in the MKV faq. Yawn.

_Almost_ a useful post! Congrats!
The instructions can be found here.


----------



## MKV DarkstaR (Aug 10, 2006)

didn't know about this until I found this thread a few months back.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (cerny76)*

it still wont let me do this on my 08 a3 ???
help please 
its shows me all the symbols and then when i start the car the "SERVICE" message comes up again 

















_Modified by boostina3 at 4:12 PM 5-1-2008_


----------



## cerny76 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (boostina3)*

about to use it again...


----------



## skoo (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (cerny76)*

i love u man..i just post a topic for asking how to reset service now..
im goin to do that RIGHT NOW.. its like 1 and half hous to go to my dealship..so..


----------



## MarcQuinlivan (Feb 2, 2008)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (boostina3)*

For the A3 you need to pull out on the mileage reset knob and hold it out for about 10 seconds while the engine is running. Says so in the manual.


----------



## emo_dubber (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Reset "Service Now" Indicator (MarcQuinlivan)*

hahahaha i can finally turn that thing off


----------

